
Nuts & Bolts: Database Servers - jbyers
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2479-nuts-bolts-database-servers
======
booi
Anybody know what OS they run?

~~~
imbriaco
We run Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on most everything. The Schooner MySQL appliances run
a customized CentOS. Our Isilon storage arrays are based on a modified
FreeBSD.

